# [OOC] Ever Dream, The Worlds of Life (Closed)



## FreeXenon (Aug 15, 2005)

*Premise*
This is a story-teller based Play By Post Role Playing Game started by Armin in this thread. Here you will play Godlings in a fresh universe following _The_ catalysmic battle of the Progenitors. Following their demise the campaign world and Goldlings form and the game begins. We are trying to stay rules free here with the eventual goal of  having a history and game world to have mortal PC's in. 
Here is Armin's quote from the original thread:


			
				Armin said:
			
		

> This is an RP where characters play as gods and shape a brand new world from scratch. The gods were created as nothing so you can shape your god to be anything you want. No character sheets are needed but in your sign up post put a short description of what you expect your god to be as well as what your naming it. If you want to be good or evil then feel free. Your a god, no body bosses you around (except two gods.) The gods in this thread wouldn't be omnipotent but they have nearly omnipotent powers if not opposed by other gods. They're basically in line with the gods of polytheistic religions. All gods start out exactly the same in power but as gods start to define themselves and create a domain for themselves it will grant them power, and more power for a more powerful domain (i.e. the god of mushrooms is probably going to not be very powerful but the god of trees would have lots of power.) If a gods domain is a big part of the world then they would gain more power (so if the world is covered in mushroom fields and there are mushroom guardian spirits for every mushroom the mushroom god would actually be very powerful. The world is currently completely empty, its blank. If you want to start making a land feel free. If you want to create life of any kind feel free.
> 
> All gods start out powerful, but they can't maintain a form above divine rank 15 on the world that has been made once the gods and races start to interact.



 Since Armin has not been active since shortly after the founding of the thread I have been sort of elected as the DM and Over Deity type person. If you see Armin on the boards send him this way. I have closed the Game for now. If you would like to jump in let us know. I am afraid of having so many Godlings that we will not be able to keep track of who is doing what and the game will get lost amidst the chaos and a hundred billion quarreling Godlings.

*Current Godling Cast*

*Really Active Players*
Endovior (Magic, Fire and Natural Disasters) : Endovior
Jemal (Undead and the Damned, Rebirth) : Jemal
Jo'Karr (Destiny, Competition) : Jochannan
Othar (Time and the Planes) magic_gathering2001
Tocho (Beasts) : periculum
U-Do (Balance, Karmic Fate) : Albedo
Yuneki (Passion and Love)  :  Daia

*Active Players*
Moss (Plants) : RobotRobotI
Shara (Light, Wisdom, and Life) : 
Traume (Death) : Tonguez
FreeXenon

*Lurking Players *
Algennis (Change) : colindownes
K'Netan (Earth, Law) : MavrickWeirdo
Nos (The Watcher) : Wrahn
Selanial (Magic, Destiny and Dreams) : Armin
Torrana (War and Peace) : TroyXavier

If you see any of the Lurking Players please send them this way.  

*Associated Threads*
Rogues Gallery
OOC: Ever Dream
IC: Ever Dream
Encyclopedeae: Ever Dream


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 15, 2005)

*Planar Cosmology*

What have we decided about the Planar Cosmology?   
As far as I am aware no decision has been made.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 15, 2005)

Present


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 15, 2005)

Testing Attachments


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm active! just being Death and primarily a watcher means not much direct action.

Oh and I will be a lot more active henceforth 

as to the Cosmology the jpeg you posted was cool - so I suppose I better go and work on those elementals...


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 16, 2005)

How many domains do I get?

Edit: and how do you change font color


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 16, 2005)

What ever you claimed when you were born...   
I think you chose Time and the Planes? Correct?


----------



## periculum (Aug 16, 2005)

*Cosmology*

As far as a cosmology goes, here are all the planes we have thus far.

Definitively
Prime Material Plane
Zhyreus (Shara's Plane of light and positive energy)
Underworld plane of Traume (don't know if it's been given a name)
Katryra, Tocho's Plane of nature and competition 
Negative Energy plane
Hel (would like further description from Jemal)
Endovior's plane of fire and magic
Algennis's Maze plane

Proposed Planes
Elemental/Alignment planes of all types. (I still do not like the concept. If everyone else decides that we have to have them though, could we please relegate them to demiplane stature)
Shadow Plane (I have no qualms against either this or the following plane, so long as we can fuse them with our own ongoing cosmology. ie a good creation myth)
Etheral Plane
Astral Plane (Personally I prefere not using this plane, just using the material plane as the foundation of the universe, from which all other planes stem. However this may not go very well with standard D&D rules/spells or the concept other deities have of the multiverse, thus I am willing to cede the point and allow it to be the background plane if others want)


----------



## Daia (Aug 16, 2005)

signing in. How do you change font color?


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 16, 2005)

*Changing Font Color*

I have attached an image to show you how.

You can also reference ENWorld's list of Post Tags


----------



## Albedo (Aug 16, 2005)

howdy


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 16, 2005)

Nos is a watcher, should he do something other than watch?  Acting is so... passe.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 16, 2005)

Jemal
[sblock]my email is Magic_Gathering2001(at)yahoo(dot)com[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 16, 2005)

*magic_gathering2001*

Jo'Karr's forge is not on its own plane it is on one of the planets on the prime. I am searching for it right now...


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 16, 2005)

I know

Portals are extraplanar travel even if both are on the same plane travel is done through the astral(if we decide to keep it or magic if we don't)


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 16, 2005)

I was assuming that you were doing this to prevent further incursions to Jo'Karr's Forge without his permission. Since he is on the prime your decree will not prevent that (as he is not on his home plane), unless we are assuming that his Forge can be considered his 'realm' (and not necessarily his plane - it is just where ever a Godling calls home). Taking a look at the specific wording here, since you did not specify plane and used realm, this will still work.  

*Jochannan:*
Where is your Forge located?


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 16, 2005)

The Forge is in the asteroid field left over from when Jemal destroyed Prime I, essentially, its a fortress located on a bleak peice of rock floating in space.  Where 'exactly' it is depends on what time it is in the solar year, because the forge is in orbit and thus revolves around the sun... obviously.  The fortress IS NOT its own plane of existence, but it is slightly different from the rest of the material plane in that the inside of the fortress is divinely morphic, i.e. if he decides a broom closet can hold an entire metropolis, then the broom closet is large enough inside to hold the metropolis.  Normal rules of physics don't neccessarily apply unless he wants them to.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 16, 2005)

Gotcha - Thanks - I could not find it so readily!


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 16, 2005)

All I am doing is preventing extraplanar travel to his realm(and other god's) even if it is on the prime


----------



## Albedo (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok, first of all, I'm pretty sure with the rules going up here there is no way to PERMANANTLY seal Jo'karr's realm, but that doesn't matter. I'd just like to give a little explanation on this storyline before we continue. What I'm trying to do here is bring the storyline to the MORTALS. We sit here with our gods, feeling all powerful, but how do we intend to get this game going if the gods always start and solve the problems. Not that its that important, I'm just asking if you guys could start working mortals into these storylines a bit more. We've got 4 gods solving one problem involving non-gods while only 2 of them have any reason to participate. How do we intend to develop if we deal with only one problem at a time and just use our gods to stamp it dead. If it works like that, either we have to go back to god vs god, or we'll end up not having anything to say and stop posting. Try to diversify the story line, not merge it. Its just a thought anyways.

PS: By mortal, I mean not a god.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 16, 2005)

Btw, Magic, can you tone down the directness a little? When playing a god campaign, anyone can solve any problem in a snap. The point is that we have to make sure we DON'T do that, for the point of continueing a story line. Look at everyone elses posts. They all described how their god went in and helped with the battle and got involved. You just sealed the plane. We might as well say someone wills the bad guys away. Theres no point to that. Try to think of abstract ways to help, not plain ways to completly solve the problem.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 17, 2005)

periculum.. I did not see your post saying that The Planet of Moss Falls. Would you mind waiting a little bit on that to allow my post to take effect?   I guess everything will fall inline, so never mind...


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 17, 2005)

This is some kind of crazy Ragnarok here...


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 17, 2005)

I think part of the problem is that the world's name has prime in it. Every world that has had Prime in its name falls to some catastrophic divine or immortal destruction.

Everyone loves Aelves!


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 17, 2005)

My question is, why did my deity have to get drafted into all of this?  I mean, he's an artist.  Lol.  I'm enjoying this profusely.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 17, 2005)

An artist that enjoys creating weapons of mass destruction...    
Do I have to call a UN Inspection team on you??


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 17, 2005)

Lol.  It is nice to see you more actively involved in the game.  Last time I had to make a deal with the devil.  This time both beautiful goddesses immediately jump to my rescue...  Its quite ironic in a way.


----------



## periculum (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice post Wrahn, that is how we deities should start to act now days. 
Also, just to put to words what I'm sure everyone can agree upon, the barrier is definitively impregnible to all mortals and immortals on every plane preventing any form of extraplanar travel, however deities have no trouble navigating the multiverse, and one artifact, a certain sword, is able to create temporary rifts of a very violent nature that lead to one specific location and sucks creatures on both sides involuntarily through. I seriously doubt Othar could have invested enough power in these barriers to prevent travel by a deity, though other deities might lack the power to remove the barriers (that being Othars realm of influence after all).


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 17, 2005)

I didn't have any mortals to play with, all i was trying to do was to stop the gods realms from being under seige as much if the mortals are the attackers they should be the defender's. The barrier was only temporary until i could create my mortals.  Also you hold the power over your own realm If you want to let fiends in then do it


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 17, 2005)

Technically, I don't have a domain anymore.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 17, 2005)

It doesn't matter because i don't have a barrier to not techinically your domain anymore


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 17, 2005)

Well say it happened on the 7th planet. I wanted some place completely barren where I could truely let loose. I think this turn of events is appropriate, if any of you know the myths of Ragnarok, even some of the gods are supposed to die.  Just for the record, both the sword and the bow are with me in the sarcophagus.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 17, 2005)

*Planar Cosmology Redux*

Good to see Wrahn in Thread!
What could he have brewing? Is 'acting' so Passe'?
Find out same Ever Dream time. Same Ever Dream Thread!

*Basic Cosmology*
I have changed my basic Planar Cosmology a little bit. I have added Selanial, Yuneki, and Nos to the mix. This makes a few assumptions. That everyone makes a plane of sorts, but for arguments sake, let's say that everyone does.

I assumed that Traume would eventually create elemental planes as he has created all 4 elementals. The fey may be a enchanted creatures with Elemental ties as he has created them and it seems to follow, atleast a little bit. In some folk lore the fey are tied greatly to nature and the elements.

All 'Sub-Planes' have a direct tie to the Ethereal Plane which most likely be Othar's Home plane as his domain is Travel and Time. The planes of those Godlings that are closer to Mortals such as Tocho, Jo'Karr and Yuneki also has links to Ethereal. All others have links only via the Astral. These are just suggestions as to where to place things and hook them together.

Changes, Suggestions, Thoughts...
We also have Othar's Cosmology?

*Cosmology II*
I have submitted a second Cosmology... 
A bit different...
Only Sub Planes have bascially direct Access to the Prime.
All planes are accessible via the Ethereal.
We have the Plane of Shadows.


*Questions and Thoughts*
What other planes do you think we need? We have our personal planes and the Prime.
An Ethereal, Astral, and Shadows?
What else?? Changes? I do not think that alignment specific planes are necessary. Our Home planes wil have an alignment of sorts tied to it, as determined by the owner. Most of us are neutral with good or evil tendecies. We have plenty of Chaos with Algennis, Endovior and Yukeni. Elemental planes are (possibly) accounted for, or maybe not.


If I was to guess the Alignments of the various Godlings this is what I see:

Yukeni ChG
Jo'Karr ChG
Shara NG
Traume LN(G)
Algennis ChN
Moss N
NOS N
Othar N
Tocho ChN
U-DO LN
Jemal NE
Endovior ChN(E)

We do not have any Lawful Good, Lawful Evils or any pure Chaotic Evil Godlings. However, we do have the Efreeti (LE) and the Fiends (presumably CE) via Endovior's plane. We also have Angels (presumably LG).

I think I might end up creating CG servitors.

Bueler? Bueler?
periculum has spoken.

Lets solve this so we do not have to worry about it. I am sure magic_gathering2001 is a bit annoyed with the dissension.

As periculum has said we should have a good creation myth, a reason as to why the specific planes exist. Home Planes are fairly self explanatory. The elemental planes have not been created as of yet. I am just looking forward a bit. 

We might not decide on relative plane placement and just say that the Ethereal and Astral connect all planes and leave it at that. The Plane of Shadows is, (what is it?), coterminus with the Prime as well as the Ethereal and Astral? Lets have some discussion and then we can end this.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 17, 2005)

The plane of shadows was origionally the inverse of the material plane The sun is black the shadows are light areas (like a ying yang in shades of gray)

Why don't I have an alignment?

Also, Jo'Karr's plane should connect with the prime somehow.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 17, 2005)

Whoops! Forgot you in that list. I put you at neutral as I have not seen enough of Othar to really make a judgement.

We are still dealing with Jo'Karr's 'realm' in-game. Shara and Jo'Karr have been conversing, so this will have a resolution soon.

Magic, what are your immediate thoughts on this in light of the thoguths that have been presented by me and others?


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 17, 2005)

As long as there is a cosmollogy thats fine with me. 

Can I read the spoilers and get in on that conversation?

Oh yeah and I prefer the second verion


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 17, 2005)

*Planar Cosmology*

Yeah, Go Ahead and read my spoilers.    There were a few other conversations (like 2 or 3) but they all amounted to the same.   

You like the Second one, interesting. Why do you like the second one better?I used that more as an exercise in creativity. If you have Photoshop I can send you the PSD file and you can play with it.


With what all of us have mentioned how would you recreate the cosmology?
This started on the old thread with your post #326. There have been comments posted after that that are pertinent. Comments start on the next page with post #257, #260, #262, #264, #267, #271,  and #274

I do not want you to come to the game post something and then have it said that you cannot do this. Defining the Cosmology is something that can drastically effect every Godling in the game so naturally most of us are concerned. 

I know you have an opinion more than "As long as we have a cosmology..."
Take a look at what others have said and it would be great if you would resubmitt a cosmology. You _are_ the Godling of the Planes and Time...

The greatest number of planes that any Godling has created is 2 and that is Endovior. Because you are the Godling of the Planes you will be able to create a few more, but I would not go over board, that way we ccan keep some parity between the Godlings.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 17, 2005)

Ok here it goes:

     The etheral plane connects all other planes other than Nos' special place

     Jo'Karrs future plane will have a "peephole" into the prime so he can watch the mortals progress.


     The plane of Shadows is coexistant with the prime.

     Portals are demiplanes that are the shortest distance between the start and the finish(basically this means that a portal leads in to a demiplane connecting the two planes with a cylindrical shap and a length of two feet or whatever standard measuring unit the people use)

     Plane Shifting magic can only  shift between overlapping planes.  All Dieties Realms can be wherever they feel like putting them.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 18, 2005)

I just want to clarify what I mean when I use certain terms:

God = One of the Player Godlings, a being which embodies some aspect of the universe, a being so truly powerful as to be able to do just about whatever it pleases.

Demigod/Quasi-God = Something less than a true god, not as nearly omnipowerful, but greater than a titan.  Currently, Alexandra is the only character in the game which qualifies as such.

Titan = A unique being with an essentially unconquerable soul, capable of regenerating or even replacing its physical form if that form is slain.  It takes incredible energy to slay the body, and only one such being has truely been killed, the Fiend Usuegi.  Titans are the only beings capable of presenting a real threat to a God or Demigod, though it is doubtful a titan could actually defeat a god.

Immortal = A being that has an indefinite lifespan, with a physical body which requires great effort to damage or destroy.  Undead and Demons qualify as immortals.

Mortal = A limited being suceptible to a variety of threats to its life.  Mortals have limited lifespans and with the exception of a very few paragon mortals, do not represent a significant threat to immortals or titans.  They are virtually helpless against the Gods.


----------



## Daia (Aug 18, 2005)

If we're looking for good creation myths...what if we somehow combine the plane of shadow, or put in it's place, Nos's realm of "what isn't" and make it a very remote plane, which can be touched upon but is very difficult to locate/enter and even more difficult to comprehend, almost like the far realm.

Oh, and I like #2 cosmology better too.

I'm a little confused, did Jo'karr die? and how did the angel suddenly become a god?


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 18, 2005)

He exhausted his divine power, leaving behind "only" a very powerful being on par with most of the titans.  But Inspiration is firmly established force in the universe, and if Jo'Karr couldn't fulfill that role anymore, someone had to.  So Alexandra, being Jo'Karr's second in command, ascended, to an extent, and became a quasi-goddess.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 18, 2005)

Daia said:
			
		

> If we're looking for good creation myths...what if we somehow combine the plane of shadow, or put in it's place, Nos's realm of "what isn't" and make it a very remote plane, which can be touched upon but is very difficult to locate/enter and even more difficult to comprehend, almost like the far realm.
> 
> Oh, and I like #2 cosmology better too.
> 
> I'm a little confused, did Jo'karr die? and how did the angel suddenly become a god?




In one of my ic posts I talked about Traume looking 'beyond' the shadow into the brilliance of the infinite expanse. I'd suggest that this be congruent with Nos' "What Isn't" (Traume has looked upon it and wondered, Nos has taken the ultimate step and explored...)

Also my thinking re shadow is that it is what lies beyond the created multiverse an encompassing 'limit of existence'


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 18, 2005)

On the RG thread I have put a list of all mortals (and Titans) mentioned in the game, as well as a list of mortal cities and nations. Use this information to keep our stories consistent as you expand them...


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 18, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> In one of my ic posts I talked about Traume looking 'beyond' the shadow into the brilliance of the infinite expanse. I'd suggest that this be congruent with Nos' "What Isn't" (Traume has looked upon it and wondered, Nos has taken the ultimate step and explored...)
> 
> Also my thinking re shadow is that it is what lies beyond the created multiverse an encompassing 'limit of existence'




I don't have any trouble with that, but (there is always a but) Endovior came from an alternate existence.  It would follow there are an infinite number of alternate existances and that seems to be more of the infinite expanse that Traume was looking at.  

The "What Isn't" is more of a metaphysical state rather than a place, or more preciscely a state of non-being, a non-place.  I would put it akin to the far realm, but decidedly different, depending on your understanding of the far realm.

But if you wish Traume to have seen "What Isn't" I have absolutely no issue with that either.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 18, 2005)

If the plane of shadows becomes what isn't and traume decides to have seen it maybe that would be where I travel time in. that would explain why you know about the agents (other than being the god of knowledge/secrets) and how you are the only one caoable of covering my tracks , also it would explain how I survived after the end of time. Though i would somehow need to block out my view of it (as to have not seen the stuff there and become a god of secrets)


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 18, 2005)

*Catching Up*

Tonguez
Thanks for the posts in RG. I had been toying with the idea of creating and Ever Dream Enclyopedia Thread when I thougth of creating the separate threads. What do you guys think?

Yes, the Great King is Maelef. Sorry for wording that might have been confusing.

magic_gathering2001


> The etheral plane connects all other planes other than Nos' special place
> 
> Jo'Karrs future plane will have a "peephole" into the prime so he can watch the mortals progress.
> 
> ...



*Some comments:*
 I hear the voice of defeat in your post. I hope that this is not the case?   

No Astral? interesting. Any particualr reason why? Just curious. 
Do you plan on creating your own plane, or are you thinking of making the Etheral your home plane?

As far as plane shifting is concerned, since we are not really specifying absolute planar positions this rule might not be so necessary, unless we want to determine planar placements. It will be harder to determine who is adjacent.

I like the idea that portals create a temporary demiplane that is the shortest distance between two planar points. Interesting!

Angelic Quasi-Godess
I do not see any inherent problems with this possibility. There are precedents that support that this is possible. Mortals became Gods The Time of Troubles in the Realms: Cyric, Midnight, Kelemvor and so on. There is also another Forgotten Realms precendent with the Godess Lleira assuming the portfolio of Waukeen while the she was imprisoned by the Demon Lord Grazzt. It provides for an interesting story and flavor.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 18, 2005)

*The Place that Isn't and the Plane of Shadows*



			
				magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> If the plane of shadows becomes what isn't and traume decides to have seen it maybe that would be where I travel time in.  that would explain why you know about the agents (other than being the god of knowledge/secrets), also it would explain how I survived after the end of time.  Though i would somehow need to block out my view of it (as to have not seen the stuff there and become a god of secrets)



I hesitate a little bit to do this for concerns about using spells with the shadow descriptor and having it mesh properly. 

The 'Place that Isn't' is a place of darkness and madness. A place that would be perfect for an Alienists to contact. I suppose that Shadow spells would just barely touch the power of the 'Place that Isn't' so we might not have to worry about it. It might also be the place the powers things such as Sphere's of anihilation. It could house the 'Infinite Realities' as well. The one all encompassing layer that contains everything.

We could have the 'Place that Isn't' as the Plane of Shadows and you definitely could have traveled through time via this plane. Even though you does not mean that you would know everything that NOS does. NOS has spent an enternity there. Longer that any of us have been around. There is much in a plane that you will have not seen in your brief stint there. 

You may not even have known about the dangers involved. You just knew that you could travel like this. You might have known all of this before you time walked and forgot either do to the influence of the plane itself or as a result of time travel.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 18, 2005)

I plan on using the ethaeril plane as my own.  The astral plane, in my mind is jusst a place where portals to everywhere can be found since portals have been redefined the astral plane is obsoulite.


My post sounded defeated because I was getting kicked of the computer and didnt get to finnish it


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 18, 2005)

I understand. Fair enough!!


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL!!     
Holy respect Alexandra in the morning!

Jochannan[sblock]Would you mind if Shara has Othar invoke the Immortal Horizon preventing the easy transportation of creatures from other planes to the Prime, and also for her to transport your sarcaphogus to Zhyreus (her home plane) while you rest. Hopefully, this will slow down the invasion of the prime quite a bit.     [/sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 18, 2005)

Going on a trip from tomorrow till sunday if anything happens I'm busy creating Jo'Karr a realm(for his return).

Oh yeah and FreeXenon:
I will help if jochanan agrees, post for me as to what i do for it if im not back

post for me while im gone


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm not sure if I'm going to have him return yet, or if he's going to do something else. Go ahead and create that realm, because Alexandra will participate even if Jo'karr is stuck as a titan.

"Oh yeah, a plan... didn't think about that..."

LOL! That was beautiful!

And Shara:

Jo'Karr is out of commision for a while, as I think of it, he can't just become a god again by resting. I haven't decided why he's still in there, maybe from emotional or physical shock at being so much less than he was. Perhaps greif over the destruction of one of his former creations. Maybe grief over so much destruction on the material plane. But you can go ahead and transport him to your plane if you want.

How do you post spoilers?  I want to say something to you and Magic_Gathering in one, but I don't know how to post it.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 18, 2005)

(sblock)text here(/sblock) replace the () with[]


----------



## periculum (Aug 19, 2005)

I like what I'm hearing about the cosmology, it seems to be evolving quite nicely. I think that IF we decide to combine what isn't with the plane of shadow, the plane of shadow be like the top layer of "what isn't", the rest of that place being beyond mortals and difficult for others to locate and enter.
I like getting rid of the Astral, and I love your idea for portals as demiplanes. Hmm, feels funny talking about the cosmology and not having any complaints. Good ideas everyone.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 19, 2005)

Jochannan said:
			
		

> The Forge is in the asteroid field left over from when Jemal destroyed Prime I




Wasn't me! You can't prove it! *whistles innocently*
*L*

BTW, my 'anti-demons' are going to be known as the Reavers.

And don't forget to add the 'abyss' to the cosmology.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 19, 2005)

periculum said:
			
		

> I like what I'm hearing about the cosmology, it seems to be evolving quite nicely. I think that IF we decide to combine what isn't with the plane of shadow, the plane of shadow be like the top layer of "what isn't", the rest of that place being beyond mortals and difficult for others to locate and enter.
> I like getting rid of the Astral, and I love your idea for portals as demiplanes. Hmm, feels funny talking about the cosmology and not having any complaints. Good ideas everyone.




I think it is better to treat the "What Isn't" as a seperate part of the cosmology with no technical link to anywhere.  It should be as remote as possible.

Also according to Nos's history he went there before there was a plane of shadow.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 19, 2005)

*Initiative for the Invasion and the Preemptive Counter Invasion*

*Initiative Roll*
Mortals 7 (Roll 5 +2)
Fiends 16 (Roll 16 + 0)

Sucks to be a mortal in this Era! Oi!! 

*However... *with the Immortal Horizon now invoked I think that this will give the Mortals a fairly big bonus. Like, atleast a full round, especially with forewarning and Wrahns recent Cyst Post, as the Fiends realize what happened.    

Bad Over-Diety! Badd!!!   
I think this will fall into line fairly well.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 19, 2005)

*Developeing Mortal Game World*

I have the strange feeling that the mortal game world will end up a post apocolyptic, Cthulu-esque world of guns, pseudo technology (like Eberron) and space travel.


----------



## periculum (Aug 19, 2005)

We cant sever ties with the prime material plane entirely, that would essentially be suicide. Jochanan isn't the only one whose portfolio relies on them, all of ours do. And even if that isn't enough to kill a god (i think it should be), the lack of activity on the material plane essentially makes the gods dead, in the mortals eyes (a god who does nothing might as well not be there).
I am for the barrier limiting divine meddling. Thus, we can not interfere directly or use any divine abilities on that plane unless it pertains directly to our portfolio (Tocho creates animal, Jemal reincarnates someone, Traume kills someone, Yuneki causes bad luck, etc.). Otherwise, when not pertaining to our portfolio, our power would be limited to that of a titan whilst upon the mortal plane. Of course, we shouldn't USE such power as a titan has if it doesnt pertain to our portfolio, but we will have to employ our own moral restraints with regards to that.
This way, even if a gods war was to ignite, with our power relegated to that of titans whilst visisting the material plane (titans live on that plane anyways) we would not cause any undue damage. Also, this does not interfere with the positive aspects of the game play thus far.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 19, 2005)

The idea with the Immortal Horizon is to limit Divine and immortal meddling with the Prime. We should not enter the Prime ourselves. We can manifest stuff there and can affect stuff as we like. This also makes it much harder for non-divine immortals to come to the Prime. This will follow the D&D standard that demons and angels and so on cannot just come to the prime and run amok. Our influence should be felt through our followers and their divine abilites. I am thinking that we can affect the Prime pretty strongly still for while as the Horizon gains strength. Then at some point we will have to rely on followers and then the occaisional divine intervention.

This is not an all encompassing barrier that cuts off all contact with the Prime as this may seem to imply.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 19, 2005)

I would like to state for the record, I don't believe Nos is bound by the barrier, for several reasons:

Nos is divine, but not in the same sense as the others, he exists but does not.  His only power comes from his knowledge and his ability to impart it on others.  He can not cause seas to boil, mountains to raise or any of that other neat diefic stuff, he essentially can go where he wants, can not be harmed and spouts existential nonsense.

From a gameplay point of view (not to go all Metagame on you guys), Nos has no followers, no way to communicate with the Prime indirectly and if the Immortal Barrier did apply to him his influence on the Prime would cease.

Also I would like to point out, the agents that Nos spoke of that punish those who time travel don't "exist" in the "What Isn't".  They travel through time as well and more properly exist during the time of the Progenitor's war.  They can sense time travel and move (through time) to stop it.  Or at least that is the way I concieved of it.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 19, 2005)

*Ever Dream Encyclopedeae*
I have created an Encyclopedeae Thread
to keep track of the things like Tonguez has posted in the Rogues Gallery Thread. IT would be great if everyone could help to keep this somewhat up to date.   

I have converted the time line that I had been working on and posted that as well. If you have corrections or changes let me know. The conversion process was rather strange, so may be unintended errors.   

Tonguez, could you move those wonderful posts over to the Encyclopedeae thread? Please! 

*'What Isn't' and Other Planar Stuff.*
I was originally thinking that the Plane of Shadows could be the very surface of 'What Isn't' and to get there you would have to go deep, deep into the Shadows to get to it. Deep into the depths of darkness where knowledge and madness dwell. We can keep them separate if you prefer.

Fiends should still be able to Plane Shift to and from the other Planes, but just not the Prime. To come to the Prime they must be summoned (like normal D&D). If an extraplanar creature is summoned (or gated) to the prime and they summon a creature either thu an innate ability the summoned creatures do not have the capacity to summon others unless they are here on a permanent capacity (such as Gate). 

The Fiends on Tocho's plane can go to Hell or the Abyss or other panes if they so like. They will just need quite a bit of Mortal assistance to come to the Prime. 

*NOS*
NOS is older than all of us and I do not have a problem with what you are suggesting. I believe that you will end up having followers, whether you aknowledge them  or not. There will be those that wish to worship a Godling of Knowledge and Secrets or wish to serve one that has contact with 'What Isn't' (Alienist PrC), and you are most definitely the one that fits that bill. 

You may not actively participate in a Godling - Follower relationship but, I think, that by virtue of your existence mortals will be able to draw spells and so on from you even though it is not something you actively manage or care about. 

What do ya think?


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 19, 2005)

Eventually there may be spacecraft of some kind, and there is definitely magic/machinery (the mechanoid armors of the angels), but those resemble the Guymelef pseudo-Gundams from Escaflone.  In case anyone doesn't know what Escaflowne is, its giant robots powered by dragon hearts with people pulling control strings attached to body suits in the chest compartments.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 20, 2005)

Endovior, in case you're wondering, the alchemy that Jo'Karr uses is the scientific application of a spell to transmute one substance into another, he isn't using arcane power, but the remnants of his former divine power that relates to creation/destruction of matter, a similar technique using arcane power could also work.


----------



## periculum (Aug 20, 2005)

_The idea with the Immortal Horizon is to limit Divine and immortal meddling with the Prime. We should not enter the Prime ourselves. We can manifest stuff there and can affect stuff as we like. This also makes it much harder for non-divine immortals to come to the Prime. This will follow the D&D standard that demons and angels and so on cannot just come to the prime and run amok. Our influence should be felt through our followers and their divine abilites. I am thinking that we can affect the Prime pretty strongly still for while as the Horizon gains strength. Then at some point we will have to rely on followers and then the occaisional divine intervention.

This is not an all encompassing barrier that cuts off all contact with the Prime as this may seem to imply._

I agree in that we should not enter the Prime in our entirety, but I think it would be a mistake to ban us bodily from that plane all together. I think we should still be able to manifest a minor representation of ourselves, an avator, of power no greater than that of a titan. I do not believe that this would be detrimental to the state of the prime due to the fact that beings of such power live their naturally already.
Also I do not believe our powers over the prime should weaken, ever, in regards to our portfolio. As I see it, a deity regulates the laws and powers of nature. They don't simply manipulate them in the occassional act of divine intervention, rather they are the driving force behind them and one could not exist without the other. I.E. without shara there would be no suns, without traume no death, without endovior no magic, and vica versa, etc.
Now at some point things will naturally wind down. Barring extraordinary circumstances, Tocho is not going to create a whole planetary ecosystem's worth of animals again such as he did when he first came into existence, nor with moss and plants, nor would shara likely ever create another sun. However, the point is that they could and should be ABLE to do so.
I have no problem with limiting extraplanar travel among non-deific creatures such as demons and angels, but I see gods as having a direct and inextricable connection with the universe and the prime in particular (the center of the universe).
I don't think our ideas are that different, and certainly not incompatible. I agree to limiting divine influence over the prime so that we don't have any other catastrophic incidents there (such as god wars and oops I blew up the world). I simply maintain that we should maintain control over our portfolios thus being able to perform our godly duties, and that we should be able to manifest a physical presence on the plane on par with the creatures that live there.


----------



## periculum (Aug 20, 2005)

*New Form*

The transformation to my god should benefit our game greatly. Thus far we have been lacking in truly evil deities. Jemal has been the only one, and he often times elicits non-evil tendencies (pro life, reincarnation, flush out the demon scum, etc.) This gives us a truly evil entity that we can all come to despise and blame for all the world's suffering.
This also solves an upcoming problem with "What Isn't". With all the talk about it, and so many of us making references to and uses of it, the situation was bound to arise where someone would want to know more about it, and this answers that question. DON'T TRED THERE. "what isn't" is a dangerous place that should be quarantined and not even gods should tred. Do not ask for a definition, for one would warp your fragile little minds. Nos is very special indeed to be able to cope with it's environs.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 20, 2005)

I really like *Tocarus* - great idea, if only we could unlock the mystery of exactly what Tocho saw.

The Immortal Horizon thing is good but how will it effect my Watchers? Their primary role is to gather in the spirits of the dead and guide them from the Prime to Traumes realm (ie they will be crossing the Immortal Horizon on a regular basis) 

I can see the Glistening Path being an open portal through the Immortal Horizon but then does that mean it has to be defended so stray fiends (or worse Tocarus) don't decide to invade via that gap?


----------



## Endovior (Aug 20, 2005)

Didn't notice the shift... and thus was idle for a bit.  Back, in an event involving the destruction of a plane (supposedly my home plane, that Othar provided, although I've really done most everything on the Plane of Fire), and a plot to cause all new life in existence to turn to evil.

Incidentally, as for Endovior's alignment, he's neutral with chaotic tendancies; he uses law too often to really be chaotic, and he is honorable, unlike all chaotics.  On the other hand, he likes to meddle with the cosmos and he promotes individual freedom strongly, both chaotic traits... leaving him with a slight preference towards chaos.  He's morally neutral; he employed evil servitors, but only for their magic talent; and at this point he is thoroughly fed up with them, and is likely to pick a new type of servitor in the immediate future.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 20, 2005)

So is Cyst now dead?

The speed at which things change in this game is astounding!!!

Last I looked Cyst was attacking the Forge, Michael had appeared and Tocarus had invaded Hel

Now Jokarr has entered the gates of Malkavia, Endovior has destroyed his plane and is out hunting Ahvisun and Nos has killed Cyst (or did he?) oh and the Soulforge is in danger and all new souls could be born evil... (is that the synopsis?)

Is the portal system still in operation?
Where's Michael - and what does he want?
Is the Feind War over?
And if Jokarrs forge is gone does that mean all the refuigees are plummeting into the ocean?
Are these things still linked?


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow gone for two days and i missed the death of a god (sortof), the portal system collapse, the immortal Horizon and, most amazingly, the world not threatened by immortal menaces for another plane for a whole post


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 20, 2005)

The Cyst attacked Moss' planet, where the invasion was preparing.  Not the forge, why?  Because somebody wrote it that way.  I didn't argue.  The Cyst is trapped in the portal system, it can't get out, but nobody who wants to live should go there.  The demons got their hind quarters handed to them, and now Tocarus is marshaling them.  Michael fled, not so much from taking damage, but from realizing that he could be harmed... that he might not win the fight.  The refugees are on the planet where the aelves used to live.  Except for the Malkavians, who went home.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 20, 2005)

The portal network, haunted by something _hungry_ is something that I think make good stories, desperate steps in desperate times.

The way I see it, is Cyst still lives, but he is not as powerful as he was.  The connection he had to the "What Isn't" has been severed and while it would pose a risk to anything less than a diety, it is confined within the portal system.


There is something that I am not sure I was clear about in my post about Nos, he was in the What Isn't, not in reality.  If Othar was to spring out of the portal hole to talk to Nos he would be in condemning himself to a fate similar to Tocho (though that ultimately is up to you).


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 21, 2005)

Othar is travelling 'blindly the way he does in time travel.  He knows enough to feel your presence and to call out to you if this woul;dn't work then he can just suffer madness(but maybe not evil madness)


----------



## Endovior (Aug 21, 2005)

My impression of the Portal System at this point is that it's rather like The Ways (WoT).  A formerly excellent transport system corrupted by evil, useable at own risk with a terrible evil force inside waiting to devour your soul.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 21, 2005)

Can my friend join later?


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 22, 2005)

The game keeps progressing, some of the 'old gods' are showing up again, and we still have some gaps in our pantheon.  Maybe your friend could consider a Justice/Vengance deity or the like.  We could also use a storm deity.


----------



## periculum (Aug 22, 2005)

Lot's of openings still exist, especially for Lawful deities. The section is officially closed though for the purpose of preventing mass chaos and confusion from the game being pulled in too many directions. It's pretty confusing now. 
But, like I said, there are still plenty of openings and I would love to see more people join in. Just let us see his deity concept first to make sure not stepping on too many toes and it meshes well. FreeXenon/Shara has final say though, one of the powers we invested to her.
I also have a friend who would like to join in, he's currently having trouble locating the forum though otherwise he would have already submitted a character concept. He's thinking of some kind of god of thieves and deal making, perhaps NE alignment, but I'll let him flesh out his ideas when he can find the place.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2005)

What periculum said. I have closed the Game to prevent chaos from ensuing from having 2 billion Godlings and 3 trillion posts to keep track of. I will have no problem as long as they have a good concept and fill a needed gap in the pantheon.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 23, 2005)

I've posted a list of my artifacts in my god's description in the rogues gallery


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 23, 2005)

Name: Umbryn
Portfolio: rogues, treasure, assasins
AL: NE
Opposed god (energy): Shara
opposed god (portfolio): K'netan?
Agents: None


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 23, 2005)

Sithspit... I was hoping you'd be a storm god


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 23, 2005)

Suicidal Llama... interesting name   Just remember.. no spitting!!!   

Portfolio looks OK. Rogues, Assassins and perhaps *shadows* instead of Treasure?? Treasure does not seem to fit or flow there so well.


*Polar Godling [Energy]:* You will most likely not have one. Godlings do not have a Polar Godling [Energy] unless their portfolio includes and Energy Type (Positive Energy, Negative Energy; Fire and Frost and so on). For me it is Negative Energy - Jemal. 

*Polar Godling [Portfolio]:* That will most likely be me as well as far a Shadows to Light (if you choose a such, If we have someone that is a god of justice or protectors then they would be your polar [Portfolio]. 

OK


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey FreeXenon, what do you think of my angels just living in your heaven/Zyhreus plane from now on?  With Alexandra using that as a home plane too.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Aug 23, 2005)

I've been gone for awhile...
Do we have an up-to-date timeline for me to catch myself up with?

Edit: Has anyone taken over the role of Plantgod?


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 23, 2005)

*Welcome Back!*

Robot!!! Your Back!!! Yea!!! Dude! All hell broke loose on Prime II! It is so not pretty. There's a bunch a Aelv-Hatin going on!    


MOSS!! MOSS!! MOSS!! <The crowd Cheers>

We've been waiting for the Salad One! 
There a lot of catching up to do!   

Angels in the Roost
Sure the Angels can roost in Zhyreus!! 
We can have a block party in my pad! Sweeeet!  

I think I had too much caffeine this morning!


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 23, 2005)

Very well no energy and yes shadow would work also however it was magic thegathering idea for treasure


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 23, 2005)

*Map of Prime II*

Moss you may want to take a look at the crude Map of Prime II I have created in the Encyclopadeae thread. 
Let me know if you have a different vision and I can scrap it or make changes.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 24, 2005)

Llama:
Rename the forge we already got a soul forge
Post Character in rogues gallery too
All:
Creative ways to get followers?
Nos:
You are gonna have to get people to get the stuff because I don't have followers anymore, for now.
Robot: welcome back we needed some planty fun


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 24, 2005)

Magic:Shut up!! and now it is an inscribed rune on the floor.

Also I officially hate plainswalkers



To all: Now you know where my god comes from.

Magic: im confused is Korbin dead or not??


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 24, 2005)

No why did you think he was?


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 24, 2005)

because you said you had no followers


----------



## RobotRobotI (Aug 24, 2005)

Sounds like Prime 2 got blasted to hell, too.

Man.

Moss gives up on you guys.

You don't do anything but blow everything up. =[

Edit: Who are all the new players, and who are their deities?  Is this all covered in the Rogue's Gallery?

Also, where is all the present stuff going on?  I'm having trouble bringing everything together in my mind.

I hope you guys aren't going to be adverse to Moss's time silent ending up being some major, colossal, universe-changing event (maybe.) =D

Plants haven't been very active - indeed, it probably seems as if (assuming quite some time has passed IC, which it looks like) the plants of old - the giant talking trees, massive fungi that would come to town to collect the dead, and tiny vinecreatures that swung through the trees - were mere myth.

The truth is probably far worse.

I think I'm going to have Moss exodize plantlife on Mhroth. Humans have shown they can't be trusted near Moss's creations - they'll come to Crath, where they can continue to live in harmony with the aelves.

Wankers, being all welovehumans-ee. =[

Edit2: Eh, I don't know.  I don't think I'm going to be involved anymore.  I can't for the life of me figure out exactly what's going on anywhere, and there's not really anything worthwhile for Moss to do - I'm bored of simply reseeding the forests, but there's nothing else in his profile to do.

It was fun, team.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 24, 2005)

I thought we already established that not even a god could fix the portal sytem, Nos and Othar tried and failed collectively so you can't just fix it anyway.

Llama: you can't be created by Shara after Othar because she was dead and Othar was created at the end of time so there is no after, you can say you were but not in the rogues gallery.  You forget Korbin has a divine protection, and B precognitive knowledge of planar travel


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 25, 2005)

*Counter parry*

The universe portal does not use planar travel, Magic the gathering, and the universe did continue afterwards, unknown to Othar.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 25, 2005)

*remise*

So the portal does not use planar travel yet it allows travel through the planes?  

Othar was born at the end of time there is no after. The universe collapsed in upon itself ejecting Othar into what isn't he searched all of What isn't that is where the universe should be and finally found his way into the end to see what happened clearlybut, after his birth it was gone nothing left. Also I claimed being the last god when i joined so I am the last god because i said i was first


----------



## RobotRobotI (Aug 25, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> Also I claimed being the last god when i joined so I am the last god because i said i was first





Things aren't so simple as that when you're divine.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 25, 2005)

oh well, At least I have other reasons than that.


----------



## sirum (Aug 25, 2005)

*new godling?*

Hi Guys ^^ I'm new but I want to play as well... bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha!

Character idea:

Vagary Silvertongue
Chaotic Neutral
Gnomish Godling?
humor, tricks, revelry

Character Quirks:
* Is fond of not getting involved in divine politics  
* Is fond of having fun  
* Is a joker

So yeah... Kinghoobob is my AIM thingy... ::hopes he gets in::


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 25, 2005)

*Counter remise*

_Yes but earlier unknown to the other gods shara used the universe portal to convince good gods from other universes to stop the end of the world. and as othar was propelled out the gods finally arrived and stopped the end of the universe.They revived shara who sent Umbryn back to stop othar. Umbryn used the universe portal taking it with him so he could send othar to his right time and the reason you couldnt find it later was because the repairing of a universe takes time._


_And i was created before you so you are the last god._

_In our universe. _



_The universe portal sucks you through universes and puts you back in our universe in a different place._


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 25, 2005)

*Suicidal Llama*

Now you are treading on Rule Number 1  - You are telling me what my Godling is (or will  be) doing (as well as the other Godlings). Not Good! Please keep this in mind when posting. You are here to play your Godling and not other Godlings. Please review the posting rules at the beginning of each thread.

I will be leaving for a small trip from late this afternoon until very late Friday night.


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 25, 2005)

FreeXenon:Sorry but i wasnt exactly planning on us actually playing that far and thanks to othar that may never come to be because that is why he came here plus its billions of years in the future


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 25, 2005)

*then i hit you and it is my point aha*

Ah whatever I was thinking of being a new god anyway and now I have a couple opportunities.

But your universe portal is
a not a portal
b a dimensional breach
c a form of planar travel
d going to destroy the world if used multiple times
e never going to affect godlings if they dont want it to
f supremely noticable to the agents
g not good


----------



## periculum (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello Dere Sirum! I like the god concept, we need a fun god, and someone to mix drinks.


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 26, 2005)

*No it is my point aha.*

Magic the universe is a portal and can be used just like one but it causes and makes dimensional breaches and is not a form of planar travel its universal travel which you dont know about just yet and yeah gods dont _always_ *hint* get sucked through. They get an actual save.


I agree with you on f and especially G.

the portal was developed by a god of knowledge just so you know


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 26, 2005)

Dimentional Breaches are still forms of planar travel.

Mortals get no save
Titans Get save
gods get choice


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 27, 2005)

sirum said:
			
		

> Hi Guys ^^ I'm new but I want to play as well... bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha!
> 
> Character idea:
> 
> ...




sounds kewl to me, and since Traume created gnomes (along with Nymphs and Sprites) that makes Vagary Silvertongue one of my progeny too. Lol can you imagine the child support Traume has to pay!


----------



## Daia (Aug 27, 2005)

welcome new guy!

I agree with MTG, regular mortals might not get save but titans are more than that, they are super-men, heroes, the things of legend, capable of amazing feats, and should definitely get a save.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 27, 2005)

Got tired of Alexandra and Jo'Karr.  So I made them better.  I also got tired of typing the ' in Jo'Karr.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 27, 2005)

sirum

Welcome to the Fray!!


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 27, 2005)

I may be scrapping Othar soon any Ideas on the next god?


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 28, 2005)

Yeah storm god
And something needs to happen to othar like going back in time and fine titans get save


----------



## Daia (Aug 28, 2005)

We seem to have finally gotten things balanced somewhat, alignment wise. Still missing LE, but minor matter. Thus, your god could be any alignment.
Portfolio wise, Storm god seems to be popular idea. Also: Justice, Vengeance, Merchants, Contracts, Fertility, and Oceans are all popular areas within polytheistic religions which we have yet to fulfill fully.

For the thing needing to happen to Othar, I vote kidnapped by the what isnt aliens.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 28, 2005)

I alredy know what happens to them. err... i mean him.

LE storm god?!?!?!?!?!?
I'll take over as major nature god N.

Albedo:
Gods should know when something affects there portfolio(i didn't finish reading the IC so this may not help), so Othar (dimentional Rift) Umbryn(loss of star) endovior(lots of reasons)


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 28, 2005)

"AH!!  That is a Tribble!  The great enemy which almost brought the Klingon Empire to its knees!  We launched a great war of extermination against them which, after many years, resulted in their extinction!" -Worf

Hey, Endovior, nice job.  The universe has been infested by Tribbles.  And they ate my god's kilt.  Shmuck.  Lol.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 29, 2005)

Can we please do away with all the *smiley* time travel????????  ANOTHER God from the future?  GRRRR.....


BTW, I must say that only getting online once a week or so really SUCKS when you're in a game as active as this one.. I'm SO being left behind.


----------



## periculum (Aug 29, 2005)

He said he empowered the old one, basing off of U-Do's post which has since been nullified as it contradicted previous posts. I don't know if he wants to change the empowering over to the new star, don't see any point in such an action, and would recomend having him clarify before basing anything off of it. Also, try and keep Tocarus and Tensok seperate, they have absolutely nothing to do with each other, in fact they hate each other. Tensok is a follower of Tocho, not Tocarus, and yes they are both the same being but completely different individuals, Tocho is essentially dead, his followers did not automatically transfer to Tocarus, though some may have chosen to.
Also, don't know how Umbryn would know of all this, but he has gotten facts a little muttled. Tensok and Joxander are not after Umbryn, they're after U-do. The only reason they are traveling to Umbryn is because they beleive U-do is going to try and attack him.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 29, 2005)

*OOC Posts IC*

As magic has requested, Lets keep OOC Posts in the OOC Thread. 

If we could take the recent 'OOC Posts of Doom' and transfer them to the OOC Thread that would be great. Or Atleast sblock them, and then keep posts in the appropriate thread... 

Please!


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 29, 2005)

*Tribbles - Light*

Tribbles... Oi!


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry about getting my facts right but I've got them right now so everything is OK.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 29, 2005)

I posted a summary of the wars that've been fought in the Encyclopedia Page


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 29, 2005)

*Suicidal Llama*

It is becoming apparent that your Godling, Umbryn, is the Uber-deity that none shall beat in any way, shape, size, sort or form. If someone posts a counter you state that it cannot work and you continue unaffected by posts. 

This is not a competition to see whose Godling is more powerful than the others. We are here to create a history for world to play in. This does not make for a whole lot of fun for many people. Please reconsider this.

Thanks


----------



## periculum (Aug 29, 2005)

Umbryn, I agree with Shara, even though I hope to join your side and for our side to win, you can not make your side invulnerable. This is also something U-Do has a problem with, but I'm not going to start on him for fear of the sword   . It's not fun, you have to accept others damage dealing potential (such as blowing up my plane!!!) and deal with it (rebuilt the plane, probably would've smited Jo'karr if he still existed as mortal) but not undo it or make yourself immune to it (same difference really). 
So, lets all accept our own shortcommings, accept others oppinions, and allow Umbryn and I to take over the universe. Well, two out of three at least.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 29, 2005)

Suicidal Llama, my angel and Tensok smited your shadows with the powers of light and goodness and kittens and flowers and sugar and spice and all things nice.  Furthermore, the shadows would die, because they were smited by pure good and stuff.  They were wielding powerful divine artifacts, and I said they killed some shadows... deal with it.  You can say you send more and they overwhelm the heros, but you can't say that the heroes don't kill the shadows when i said they did before you.  Furthermore, you can't just pull stuff continually out of another dimension and say it trumps everything we have already... it detracts from the game because you're trying to make yourself uber powerful and saying that the rest of us don't matter.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 29, 2005)

*Uberness*

I think enough has been said. We will wait for Suicidal Llama's next post. I am posting something In Character that will facilitate the hopeful change in Umbryn's status. :\


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 29, 2005)

Actually this is really funny because I was thinking about that to and was hoping you guys would beat the pulp out of me so i dont get yelled at, but since I am I have already decided to stop and just wait out whatever happens next; so really sorry there guys and anyway im fresh out of ideas so all you guys have to do is massivly defeat the shadows and eldon and my power is gone.


SSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 29, 2005)

Llama, I give you an F for creativity but an A+ for enthusiasm.  Don't worry, we all stumble at first... some of us still do.

Magic, YOU'RE BRINGING BACK VOLKATH?!  YOU ARE AWESOME!!!!


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 29, 2005)

*Volkath and Stuff*

I am going to Hurt somebody! 
I do not know if I should slap magic for suggesting it, or Jochannan for being enthusiastic. Oi!!   I have a feeling that NOS will have something to say about it. Magic be careful with _that_, you may poke your eye out.   

And I do like the Tocho to Tocarus thing - neato!    

Llama, yes A+ for a enthusiasm...


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 29, 2005)

No its a Villinous creature with a plan we all need a BBEG gods or not.  and besides i've been warning and hinting at something like this since Llama brought in the star.(you brought it on yourelves)
Also, does anyone mind if instead of making a new god I controll some or all BBEGs and stuff(like the agent or previously Albedo) so that there is no confusion on what they are doing?


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 29, 2005)

Good Luck! <Gulp>


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 29, 2005)

ALL Lies Magic ALL LIES.

Trust me HE IS MY BEST FRIEND       after all


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 30, 2005)

*Sirium*

Sirium.. welcome to the Game!!  

I hate to hit you right out of the gates... but...  

We have enacted what we call the *Immortal Horizon* which essentially states that all immortals - Fiends, Angels, Godlings and so on shall not dwell on the prime. They can only be brought there by mortals.  

Now, seeming as this is your first time around the block in the Worlds of Life and your kicking the tires - the Immortal Horizon might just be catching up to you. Something to think about. (Creating) a Home Plane is a good idea.

You could create an inn on the prime and have the inside link to you plane specifically room #6. Just some thoughts

Other than that no one has explicitly created Satyrs. Traume has created various Fey creatures. You may feel free to create them as you wish.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 30, 2005)

Muahahahahahahaha you all fall into my trap of DOoOoOoOom

Anyway can everyone post y/n as to if I can just create Big Bad Evil Guys instead of a god. In the title of another post will do. 
And if you want to hide something type in:
(sblock)message(/sblock)replacing the"("and")"with"[""]"respectivesy
Llama [sblock]spolier works too[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 30, 2005)

Everyone is always welcome to create NPC's - not other Godlings directly per se, but other creatures of an annoyingly high power level are OK! We have fiends and Failure floating around as well as Cysts from the 'Place that Isn't'


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 30, 2005)

Testing:
[sblock]



Spoiler



Llama


[/sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 31, 2005)

I just wanted to be sure that it would be Ok if i didn't have a god but still posted and stuff mostly


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 31, 2005)

email me your thoughts...


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 31, 2005)

Is it OK if VOLKATH was the founder of What isn't and VALKRATH was the founder of what is?  If not i can change my post.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 31, 2005)

My view of the What Isn’t is precisely that… It isn’t.  It can not have been created, because it never was created.  It isn’t some kind of alien place it is an alien state of being or non-being.

I guess what I am saying is from a story telling perspective, hints about the “What Isn’t” is fine, traveling there, peering there and having a profound effect if fine, but defining it detracts from the feel of the place, it should be unknown and unknowable.  I didn’t like placing it on a map for that reason, nor giving it an origin.

I like the idea of Volkath’s return, but am a little leery of it.  Volkath by nature is much more powerful than any god, probably more powerful than all of the gods combined.  I think care needs to be given to making sure there are no direct confrontations between anyone and Volkath.  He should exist on the higher plane of being and act through agents.

On the other hand:
[sblock]Perhaps this is a piece of Volkath’s will which had been left behind, perhaps even traveling through the What Isn’t trying to figure out what happened when Volkath ascended.  Perhaps there reason was driven from it’s mind and it convinced itself the it was Volkath and through it’s delusion it had created the What Isn’t.  Just something to think about.[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 31, 2005)

I am in agreement with Wrahn. 
By defining it, it will lose is mystery. I picture the 'Place that Isn't' as something akin to the movie 'Event Horizon'. I love that movie.   

Define it not, and use sparingly...


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 31, 2005)

I say that as long as this Volkath fragment, or whatever it is, is no more powerful than a god, then fine.  He can make a great badguy.  Or maybe he is a little more powerful than any one of us in some way, but not in others.  Maybe you could give him some special advantage that we have to figure a way around.  But i like the idea of Volkath's return.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 31, 2005)

Jochannan said:
			
		

> But i like the idea of Volkath's return.



 <shiver> 

I do not think that anyone of us will have a problem with an Uber-BBEG as long as it is able to be defeated. But I do not think that we will need to worry about that!


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Sep 1, 2005)

Magic: You cant just steal the assasins, they obey whoever created them not who thought up their idea. The only way to get them would be to kill Umbryn first then claim them but obviously he is not dead. Most of Umbryns things operate this way.(not the star though it is a temporary thing and is meant to.........DIIIIIIIEEEEEEEE(cough) sorry about that i meant not be around forever. Muahahahahahahahaha(cough)....                                             hahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahah... (cough)... (cough)... (cough).... (cough).... (cough).
Coughing into the distance...


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 1, 2005)

You're lucky I didn't take you too so shhhhhhhhhhhh.

Psyche: Vol evil dude is more powerfull than you and they have his spark in them.

Edit: Nice Avatar FreeXenon


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks! Luis Royo is the Schnizzle! This is from his Nine Tongues and a Tear piece, which is my favorite of his works!


----------



## Jemal (Sep 3, 2005)

My head hurts.


I'm gonna try and catch up IC and post... but OW...


----------



## Jemal (Sep 3, 2005)

YAY!!! I gotted a post off! woot!

n-e-ways.. I'm gonna need to talk to both U-DO and Othar's players..   If This works out I think we're all gonna have some fun. :-[


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 3, 2005)

Its good to see you back... 
Lots of crazy things have happened since you have been gone.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 3, 2005)

Well I intend for even MORE crazy things to happen now that I'm back.  

Can't let U-DO and Tocarus have all the fun.. I WAS the original 'bad guy' after all..  I just take a lot longer planning stuff than the rest of you hot-heads.


----------



## Jochannan (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm DMing a campaign in our little world we've set up here.  I'll let everybody know how it works out.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 3, 2005)

Is it online. If it is Post the link I wanna see.


----------



## Jochannan (Sep 4, 2005)

*Finally!!!*

At last Albedo actually serves a purpose!  He actually has a role to play in the story!  He isn't just SOME JERK who thinks he's better than the gods and picks on the GOOD GUY god all the time!


----------



## Albedo (Sep 5, 2005)

OOC: Funny thing about that little issue of me not getting in, Jochannan. You see, I did read your post and I paid attention to the fact that no mortal or titan can go into that area. You need the assistance of a God, and I had one. But before I go into that, you seem  to be a little hypocritical. You send in a handful of angels and state that Albedo lost without even putting up a fight in the first place. Now, you also stated that you can kill Albedo's body, which really you can't since it doesn't mean anything to him. Only he can choose to depart his body. I instead took that and made it into a strategical advantage. But please don't do that again. In terms of mortal vs mortal, you can't automatically state that your side wins without me doing the same. Now its a damn shame that I have to post this little bit OOC, I was hoping to get it going in the storyline first, but if your gonna be so dead set about starting a fight, here goes. Albaedi is not the descendant of the one everybody thinks of as his mother. Because Albedo actually has no mortal body (it's more of a copy of a mortal body than anything) he cannot have biological children. This means that Albaedi cannot technically have been made unless it was from a different source. Every creation has a link to their creator, and somehow, Albaedi was made by following that link and taking energy directly from there. This means that Albaedi was actually made, unconsciously, from a bond between Albedo and Shara. When Albedo discovered this, he went to tell Shara the news. This means that Albaedi is a god (and soon to be U-DO's replacement when I finish his storyline and temporarily retire him). Meet your new God of Nature and master of elements. I'm going to leave him with Shara until that time (unles spressing circumstances force me to use him).

Now Jochannan, you really have to stop thinking that everything has got to be a direct insult against you and live your damn life guy. If you keep trying to kill Albedo, theres really gonna be some divine retribution happening here. (Nice try with the sphere of annihilation though).


----------



## Jochannan (Sep 5, 2005)

You know what, I don't care what convoluted and self serving answer you've just written.  You have been playing like you are the only player in the game since you started posting.  You ignore what other gods say, and what other gods do.  You disregard everything that happens and say it doesn't happen.  You do not play by the rules, and if you're not going to play by the rules, then screw you.  I'm leaving, somebody else can take over my characters.  I don't care.  If you're just gonna suck the fun out of everything, then the heck with this, I have more than enough to run my DnD campaign anyway.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 5, 2005)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Doooonnnnn'ttttt Leeeeaaaavvvvveeeee Uuuuussssssss


----------



## Jemal (Sep 5, 2005)

GOD DAMNIT WHY DOES EVERYBODY HAVE TO FIGHT?

Grow the hell up, guys.


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Sep 5, 2005)

What Jemal said.
Hi guys i went on vacation but im back(everyone groans) so uh hows everything going


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 6, 2005)

Llama:
[sblock]Jamal and I are going to include you in our plan. The rebirth thinggy is when he splits int 8 gods one is me one could be you and one will be played by him[/sblock]


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Sep 6, 2005)

Magic: you didnt take the assasins and what about the portal you didnt take that too did you.   




I invented popcorn


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 6, 2005)

I took nothing Valkrath absorbed them in his reincarnation(you can't just undo my post)


----------



## periculum (Sep 7, 2005)

Jochanan is dead set on the quiting thing, he wants shara to take over his character if it's alright with everyone. Of course, if shara doesnt want control over him, I'm his second choice, again, if nobody minds someone taking him over.
I'm sorry, I've been gone for a while, now a full time student and full time employed and had trouble figuring schedule out, wasnt time for games. But I'm back and ready to cause some pain.
I like the idea that Tocarus now has reigns on Albedo, though i don't expect albedo to be fully cooperative it'll be interesting to see how and if he can find a way out of it. Micheal is definitely Tocarus's kinda guy. Not sure if I can trust him, lol.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 7, 2005)

Jochannon if you read this, I'm sorry you had to go.  I understand that if it's no fun anymore there's no point, but I'm really dissapointed that this had to happen (Not dissapointed in YOU, mind, just.. dissapointed in general).  But c'est la vie, eh?  Well I enjoyed gaming with you and look forward to future games with you.  All the Best.

And if Jochannon's not still here, could someone giv'em a pointer to come check us out one last time?

BTW To both Jochannon and Albedo... Sorry about the whole getting angry thing earlier (the 'god damnit grow up').. I just get very frustrated when Players fight over a GAME.  It gives all the Gamer-basher's of the world more credit.

Anyways back to the game.... 

GOOD NEWS!!!!!

I now have reliable internet access agaiN!!!! It'll be costing me a bit more than it will when I get hooked up at my new home, but for now I'm saying 'screw the cost' and spending an hour a day in Jimmy Java's Internet Cafe.  So I'll be actually posting daily again!

And Two more things to say : 
Periculum - Not trusting him?  Probably a good idea, but I'm still saddened to hear that you don't think I can be trusted (  ) 

And to everyone... Perhaps it's just about time for us to move the story a little bit away from the gods and towards the titans.. Perhaps everybody should have a 'titan' PC.. Either instead of or in addition to their GOD... These would be actual  PCs justthe same as the gods, and under the same rules.. just not GODS...  Ideas, guys?  
I know several of us allready have someone like that, I'ld just like to make it official and maybe set up some rules for the Titans, maybe even make them characters...  Although I still don't think that GODS should be stated out... Especially in this universe...


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 8, 2005)

I will be on a business trip all of next week, so I will be posting even more erratically than normal.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Periculum can you at least get him to post on how his game goes?

In other related(not really)news I completely support Jemal's idea.  I vote that the person is our "high priest"

Jemal: Michael shouldn't have gotten Othar's projection but this is just for future reference so don't sweat it


----------



## Jemal (Sep 15, 2005)

wouldn't ya know it, I post about how I'll be able to be on more, and then I get sick for a week!  Oh well, here now.  Posting now.


----------



## Jochannan (Sep 19, 2005)

Campaign Update: 
Party Level 3
PCs: Half-Aelf Rogue, Halfling Psion, Drow Monk, Drow Cleric (Shara), Human Ranger

The party was recruited to help rescue survivors and salvage equipment from a downed angelic battleship the 'Justice'.  They sucessfully rescued an angel who was trapped in a dissabled Mech Armor.  They fought off a number of Undead, who seemed to be infesting the corridors.  They reached the control center, where the ship's A.I. informed them that all the other angels had already abandoned ship.  The A.I. teleported the party away from the ship, and self destructed.  The party then got in an arguement with the Malkavian commander in charge of the operation over salvage rights, and they were arrested.  They escaped from jail, and were sheltered by clerics of Shara, Othar, and Joxandar.  The clerics informed the party that a civil war was about to break out because a mage named Lord Bai Sheon had assumed unlawful authority in Albedo's absence.  The party agreed to convince General Grenn to join the resistance, since he is next in line for the throne according to tratition.  When the last session ended, the party had just found Grenn's private fortress/mansion within the city walls under seige by Malkavian Troops and undead.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 23, 2005)

Who made Drow?


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 23, 2005)

*Surface Aelvs bad. Underworld Aelvs good!*

I created the 'drow'.

'Drow' are Aelves that have been forced from the surface to the underground to find food becuase the Plantae have either left their continent or died off. They have not been 'officially' called drow (in game), but that is the intended result and a shift in the drow/elf sterotypes. 

Patriarch Paelius worships Tocarus and is currently the Theocratic King of the surface Aelvs slowly and steadily teisting their ways to evil.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 23, 2005)

So Drow are good as a whole and Surface Aelves are evil?


----------

